# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Kamigami, lightning-fast, origami-style robots , Dash Robotics, Inc., Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Dash Robotics, Inc.

Contributor - Mattel, Inc.

Website - kamigamirobots.com

facebook.com/KamigamiRobots

twitter.com/KamigamiRobots

"Kamigami — World's First DIY Lightning-Fast Origami Robots" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Kamigami robots

Published on Oct 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Inside Dash Robotics and the new smartphone powered and programmable Kamigami Robot

Published on Oct 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet Kamigami Robots

Published on Oct 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet Kamigami - robots that teach through play

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> Meet Kamigami, robots that teach through play. With Kamigami, you can build your own robot, learn the basics of programming and even play interactive games!

----------


## Airicist

Top 5 reasons to buy a Kamigami robot

Published on Nov 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Kamigami: robot bugs you control with your phone

Published on Dec 14, 2016




> What's better than a remote control robot? A remote control robot you build with your own hands and program with your own fingers. (Also, they look like crazy alien bugs!) Join MrMobile for a test-drive of the Kamigami Goki and Kamigami Musubi remote control robots, and see the links below to nab your very own!

----------


## Airicist

Kamigami Robots Lina & Musubi from Mattel

Published on Nov 4, 2017




> New Kamigami Robots from Mattel! Featuring Lina the ladybug and Musubi the insect! Build the robot bugs and control them with an app! Introduction to STEM for kids! See how they work in this video review! 
> 
> Product Info: Build your own robot and then battle it with Kamigami Robots. Available in different bug designs, including Lina the ladybug and Musubi the insect, kids build the robots by folding and snapping together flat sheets of plastic pieces. Once the 3-D bug is complete, kids can control the robot bugs through the free Kamigami Robots app. Program a sequence of actions, make the bug dance, and even battle your bug with a friend's bug. Each Kamigami Robot is sold separately.

----------


## Airicist

Kamigami Robots Scarrax & Terrix from Mattel

Published on Nov 18, 2017




> Bug out with these adorable robot bugs! Fold the pieces together in the style of Origami, then mount them on Bluetooth-enabled chassis and bring them to life. Use the app to connect, play games, battle and much more. Check out these cute-as-a-bug competitors in this video!
> 
> Product Info: 
> Get ready to bug out with some ingenious, new robots. The Kami Gami robots from Mattel and Dash Robotics are ingenious little guys that you build by folding plastic sheets onto a robot chassis, hence the play on Origami in the name. These are the Scarrax and Terrix models. You only build the robot once. The robotic bases are identical, and only the tops change. Once built, charge up the robot using the USB cord and connect your robots to the app via bluetooth. The connection was easy and fast, and the app will recognize which of the robots is connected. Let's take a look at the base. The chassis has six flipper-like "legs" that allow it to run around pretty much like a big bug. The rest of it is pretty sophisticated, too. It has an accelerometer, gyroscope IR transmitter and IR sensors and three-color LED lights, all of which contribute to the ease of use and the fun. The movement is fast, silly and entertaining, that's for sure. 
> 
> Once connected, you can make your robot run, dance, play tag or battle with other robots in the line, and you can do some very simplistic coding/programming of the model. Basically the programs you create are only one line; it can only execute one command at a time, so it's very rudimentary, but we like changing the lights and making it go. That's really what they play is about. This is not a STEM or coding toy as you're just building sequences of actions from pre-programmed actions. 
> 
> The robots are responsive, and fun, and they're reasonably priced--about $50 each. The movement, as noted, is fun, and the tag and battle modes are almost identical. Basically you chase another robot around and fire at it. Fun as it is on it's own, we think that kids will have more fun when they can each run one to engage in the tag and battle modes. 
> 
> The robots tend to disconnect from the app fairly quickly when not being played with, but a quick tap on the reconnect button, and you're back in business. Bottom line, this is a fun and unique robotic toy--not quite sophisticated r/c, not quite programmable robot. It's really in a class by itself, and ideal for kids 8 and up who will be intrigued by the easy operation and diverse play and just have a blast with it.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play! - KamiGami SCARRAX - Buildable Scorpion ROBOT - Full review!

Published on Feb 22, 2018




> Today we unbox and build a $49.99 KamiGami Robot! This foldable robot is built from scratch and the end result is truly amazing! With a full variety of control from battle, dance, to even program, it makes a great learning robot for anyone. 
> 
> Kamigami is a build-it-yourself robot platform using foldable plastic material.  It is the perfect STEM toy because it makes building your own robot easy, yet rewarding – no engineering degree or tools required!  Designed after nature's fastest critters, they magically fold up from a flat sheet & zoom over almost any terrain, even outside.  Download the free app from your favorite app store to drive your Kamigami robot, battle with friends, play interactive games, or, best of all, design and program your robot's reactions, games and movements.  The visual programming interface makes it easy to blink lights, play sounds and maneuver around obstacles.  The app will continually offer new updates and game suggestions, so there's no room to get bored.  Kamigami robots are light as a feather and quick as a bug!
> 
> Kamigami makes robot engineering fun and easy
> Build your robot by folding lightweight, flat sheets of plastic
> Program your robot with easy-to-use interface that puts you in control
> Play with your robot by driving, racing and battling using the free app
> Teach your Kamigami new tricks and games
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Kamigami Robots - Jurassic World Indoraptor & Velociraptor "Blue" Dinosaur | Mattel Toys

Published on Jun 4, 2018




> Today TTPM is reviewing Kamigami Robots - Jurassic World Indoraptor and Velociraptor "Blue" dinosaur robots from Mattel. Bring Jurassic World to your world with these robotic dinosaurs. Assemble, connect and play. Choose Velociraptor Blue or the genetically generated Indoraptor. Kamigami is the unique robotic toy that lets kids build their dinos and then control them with a device. Keep watching these review videos of kids toys.
> 
> Product Info: 
> Build and play with the star dinosaurs of Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom. Kamigami robots let kids build their dinos on a form by folding plastic pieces that are attached with rivets. Once the model is built, connect it to an Apple or Android device for the full play experience. You can choose either Velociraptor Blue or the black Indoraptor, each sold separately. Start by downloading the app and follow the instruction to build. Then, connect and run. The dinos function as basic r/c devices, and you can unlock challenges to open up new capabilities. Some rudimentary block programming allows players to control movements, lights and sounds.

----------

